# Paradise Valley, Montana Fallout Shelter



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

Came across this a while back concerning a doomsday religious cult The Cloud Over Paradise Valley : People.com building a very large fallout shelter. 
Here is the video tour
Fallout Shelter Tours [VIDEO]


----------



## rhrobert (Apr 27, 2009)

Elizabeth (Guru Ma) died in October, she was 70. She and Mark Prophet also founded Montessori International. If you had ever met her, you would think she was a sweet old lady.
The church still owns the 12,000 acres in Montana.


----------



## jstout (Dec 17, 2013)

rhrobert said:


> Elizabeth (Guru Ma) died in October, she was 70. She and Mark Prophet also founded Montessori International. If you had ever met her, you would think she was a sweet old lady.
> The church still owns the 12,000 acres in Montana.


You are a fricking retard if you think that that bat shit crazy woman and her bat shit crazy man founded Montessori.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

jstout said:


> You are a fricking retard if you think that that bat shit crazy woman and her bat shit crazy man founded Montessori.


Well, that's one heck of a first post to the forum. Digging up a 2 year old thread then calling the member and the people being discussed nasty things.


----------



## rhrobert (Apr 27, 2009)

jstout said:


> You are a fricking retard if you think that that bat shit crazy woman and her bat shit crazy man founded Montessori.


Look in the mirror before calling me a retard. I said they founded Montessori International. Your reading comprehension is that of a 2 yr old.

http://www.nytimes.com/2009/10/17/us/17prophet.html?_r=0



> in 1971, she founded Montessori International, a school run on Montessori's progressive principles.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elizabeth_Clare_Prophet



> In 1970, the Prophet family founded Montessori International, a school based on the principles of the acclaimed educator Dr. Maria Montessori.


Thanks for letting us know your immaturity level on your first post.


----------



## bugoutbob (Nov 11, 2012)

Does anyone else smell trolls?


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

jstout said:


> You are a fricking retard if you think that that bat shit crazy woman and her bat shit crazy man founded Montessori.


Hmm ... what brought you here from Boise-State University? A research paper or something like that?


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

*be careful what you say can follow you.*



jstout said:


> You are a fricking retard if you think that that bat shit crazy woman and her bat shit crazy man founded Montessori.


You really need to remember that this forum sets itself apart from so many others in that we try to be civil with each other. Correcting other members is okay but calling someone names is not the best way to win friends on the boards. Spend some time getting to know those around you before you decide who is crazy or not. We all make mistakes in posts.

I hope you find a way to work with others here and not become one of those posters people ignore. You might want to spend at least one post on introducing yourself to us so we have some idea of where you are coming from. I am not trying to offend you. I only want you to understand where the bulk of the folks on the forum are coming from. GB


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

jstout said:


> You are a fricking retard if you think that that bat shit crazy woman and her bat shit crazy man founded Montessori.


I think you missed something. The poster did not say that Elizabeth (Guru Ma) founded Montessori. The poster said that Elizabeth (Guru Ma) founded Montessori International.

Also, evidently, you have not taken Montessori training. If you had, you missed the "Grace and Courtesy" section of Practical Life.

I will give a more appropriate way to say what you said, "Excuse me, but I believe you were mistaken when you said that Elizabeth Clare Prophet and her eccentric husband founded Montessori International."

Except, she did create it, according to Wikipedia. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elizabeth_Clare_Prophet

If you know or believe that Wikipedia is in error, please edit this page for them.

Of course, I do not expect a one time poster who does this kind of hit and run to return to read the follow up comments. However, I would be interested in hearing a more graceful and respectful response to what you know about the situation to enlighten us. If you are not capable of grace and respect, you may make some more nasty comments which will find you gone and banned. It happens!

Have a nice day!


----------



## Virginia2Hillbilly (Dec 19, 2013)

I got a big question is it still legal to go to Montana and fence off 60 some odd acres and live on it for 7 year's?


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Virginia2Hillbilly said:


> I got a big question is it still legal to go to Montana and fence off 60 some odd acres and live on it for 7 year's?


If you own it, I think it legal to fence off 60 acres anywhere.


----------



## Virginia2Hillbilly (Dec 19, 2013)

Ok a buddy of mine said his buddy moved up by Bob Marshall wilderness and fenced off 65 acres and lived on it for 7 year's and this was back in 2004. That's what he told me jus sayin


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Virginia2Hillbilly said:


> Ok a buddy of mine said his buddy moved up by Bob Marshall wilderness and fenced off 65 acres and lived on it for 7 year's and this was back in 2004. That's what he told me jus sayin


Was it his land or just some random land he found and liked.

There are people who own thousands and thousands of acres of land in Montana. Imagine trying to monitor and track everything that goes on in places like that.

What did he do with his 65 acres? Why did he leave?


----------



## Virginia2Hillbilly (Dec 19, 2013)

I have no idea I imagine that he went inSane.


----------



## Virginia2Hillbilly (Dec 19, 2013)

Yea he staked it off just like back in the pioneer days I just got off the phone with my buddy and he said his buddy is still out there so you're guess is as good as mine


----------



## tleeh1 (Mar 13, 2013)

Virginia2Hillbilly said:


> Ok a buddy of mine said his buddy moved up by Bob Marshall wilderness and fenced off 65 acres and lived on it for 7 year's and this was back in 2004. That's what he told me jus sayin


'The Bob' (as it's called) is a designated wilderness. I suspect he was squatting and didn't own anything (nor legally able to fence off anything), but there used to be private property in and around the area that he might have lived on. Now, whether he was hassled about living/fencing is another discussion. The old 'homesteader' land option (like back in the 1880s) is no longer valid. I don't think it's been an option since the 1970s or something -- someone correct me if I'm wrong.

Another thing to be aware of is that the Forest Service and the EPA and what ever other agencies out there that are 'looking out' for us, have blocked and/or close a significant amount of public areas in the inter-mountain west to access for no apparent reason in recent years. We used to hike into the back country to camp all the time in the Rockies, and it's my understanding that you can no longer do that without risking fines and/or jail time. BUMMER!


----------

